# BReeding olive nerites



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I currently have a 10G tanks that is housing some cherry and tiger shrimp and an olive nerite snail. The plants that this tank has are cuttings from my established fish tank which only have two olive nerite snails.

To my surpise when I came home I found on the tank glass two very little snails. They are new born snails. Since I have no other snails in this tank I am suspecting that they are nerites. It is hard to tell cuz the two are very small. I have read that olive nerites do not breed in freshwater, but is this completely ruled out?

Also, I have some baby shrimps in there. Not sure if they are cherry or tiger. Which I had a good camera to take pictures and post.

Thanks

Pedro


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I haven't heard them successfully breed in freshwater, but I suppose there is always the chance. I guess we'll see as they get older! Is it possible you are adding salt with fertilizers or anything like that? i.e. sodium nitrate, etc.?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Only thing I have added is some flourish Excel and some CMBS + FE from greg watson.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

A while ago when Tom Barr had some nerites for sale, I asked him about them. He told me he had gotten them from the Santa Fe River here in N. Florida when he lived here, and sent me some links to info on them. Apparently some of these guys do live, and presumably, reproduce in fresh water. I have been out to the river several times looking for some, but so far, have been unable to find any. So getting back to your post, you may well have some of those.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I guess I will have to wait and report back on it when they grow....hoping they are nerite. If not, who knows how they got in the tank.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Seeing as how the tank you see babies in only has one Olive nerite snail then it is very unlikely you have baby nerites. Nerites reproduce sexually so you need a male AND a female. It is more likley that someone you got plants from has snails and now you do to.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

That nerite was part of my 58G tank which I have more nerites in.
It has been laying eggs on the glass. It might not be them. If they are not nerite, not sure where they came from. As I stated above, I have no other snails apart from nerites in my 58G and the plants in the 10G came from this tank.


----------



## aquaboy (May 26, 2005)

grandmasterofpool said:


> Seeing as how the tank you see babies in only has one Olive nerite snail then it is very unlikely you have baby nerites. Nerites reproduce sexually so you need a male AND a female. It is more likley that someone you got plants from has snails and now you do to.


or.... they sold you a WRONG snail. JMO as I was following your tread in another forum. Olive Nerite Snails is green in color not brown except if you have a stripe brown w/c is zebra nerite snail.

-brian


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I have seen olive is kinda green/brownish. Depending on light it can be more green or more brown.

It is definitevely olive nerites as I order them from a reliable source recommended in the forums.


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

The YATFS article Ghazanfar cited on GWAPA at least heavily implies that FW is possible, given sufficient infusoria in the water column:

http://www.yatfs.com/new_page_11.htm

Wilma Duncan reports breeding, but has not yet published details.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Nice article


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

A picture of my nerite, the one that has been laying eggs like crazy....


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks for sharing, Milalic! I like to see more pictures of snails in this forum.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

They are awesome little critters!!...if I get lucky maybe I can breed them...


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Any updates for us, Milalic?


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Yes...I have to inform that they do breed. The problem is that the larvae is very small. I have seen some of my cherry shrimps eating the larvae. 
I have around 5 that have survived. They are starting to develop what looks like there shell. I wish I could take some pics, but my camera is not that good. Trying to get one from a friend.

As soon as I can I will post pictures and more details on what to do...


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Oh I hope the shrimp don't eat any more of them! Glad to hear that you are finding success with breeding them -- that they will breed in freshwater. That's exciting! Looking forward to more updates!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I am setting up a nerite only tank for them to breed.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

This could become a lucrative business for you.  Keep us posted, and good luck!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I can do my shrimp and nerite packages in the future....


----------



## hb3133 (Jun 26, 2008)

Just browsing posts from the long ago past and saw this interesting one. Any updates?


----------

